# A big'un in De Funiak Springs



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Got a report at the local hot dog stand that an angler brought in a 14 lb 2 oz bass caught this morning in a private pond north of town. Used a red fluke and was fishing from shore. The angler was showing it off around town. Well, I guess so with one that size, the catch of a lifetime. 
A few years back a 12 pounder was caught on a bream hook in Lake De Funiak here in the middle of town.
I'm going out to Juniper early tomorrow with my trusty flyrod to see if a lowly gill will bite.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Let me know how you do at juniper with the gills...been catching some decent bream on yellow with it being so low on the wildcat and bream ginny bugs.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Will do jcross25. On the "wildcat", I found a few in Geneva this week and stocked up on the yellow/black. Didn't like the other colors. They had only a few gathering dust and were not aware Accardo had gone out of business.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't wait for the report trying to find somewhere to go this weekend.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jstblsd.....I was on Juniper Saturday before last and there were about 6 or 8 boats on the water in the afternoon. You have to be careful running due to snags but there are several channels well marked with pvc pipe, some have the red and green markers. Smart anglers don't go busting butt when running out there. Weather not looking too good for next few days but the weekend should be better.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

fishwalton....I just checked the weather hopefully it changes, you know how Florida is. It say it suppose to storm tomorrow be careful out there.


----------



## Shamrock (Apr 24, 2009)

Is Lake Juniper fishable? I used to fish there 20 years ago and caught some great bass. Been saltwater fishing since then and have just gotten back into bass fishing. Any reports would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Shamrock said:


> Is Lake Juniper fishable? I used to fish there 20 years ago and caught some great bass. Been saltwater fishing since then and have just gotten back into bass fishing. Any reports would certainly be appreciated.


I caught some good bass flipping a trick worm underneath docks last summer out there...also jigging the stumps with a brush hog. IMO its better than bear and hurricane for quality bass.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was on Juniper this morning from 6:30 'til 9:00. Would have been better to got there at 6:00. The only bite I got was one nice bluegill on the fly rod. Fished bass with watermelon fluke, black and yellow Snagless Sally, and two similar bomber and bagley baits. I was the only boat on the lake. It was dead calm until 7:30 when a slight wind came up and just rippled the water. 

Saw an eagle perched on the highest tree in the lake. There was very little top water activity to speak of. Nothing close I could cast to. Saw plenty of fish on the sonar in 8 to 10 ft water and they were holding about 1 to 3 ft off the bottom. 

I'm not a bass guy but starting to try it a little. Decided not to take any cricket or worms this morning. Really don't know what I'm doing but enjoy just being on the water. Now and then I'll catch one.

The ramp by the dam is fine but the lake is getting a little low. State did a good job clipping off snags on a draw down and marking channels so you can run more than at putt putt speed, but you still need to be careful and don't get careless if not around the edges or in a marked channel.
You will see boats out there on Saturday but it's not crowded. Saturday before last I was there and I think there were about 6 to 8 boats. The lake is over 600 acres so plenty of room. 

I don't think the lake produces like 20 years ago, but there are plenty of fish out there to be caught. I don't know a lot about the lake although it's in my back yard. Plan to fish it more often and learn the place. 

I did talk to a bank angler near the dam who hit a bream bed last week where he was fishing today. Got 40 last week, this morning they were gone. 
The water color is as always, tannic, but it's clear down several feet.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update! Hopefully my wife and I will be able to get out there this weekend.


----------

